# Glock/Kahr



## crasha51pan

Had myself 99% decided on the G26, then I found the Kahr. Its all about the ability to conceal for me, and the PM9/CW9 or P9 has caught my eye. After reading this forum, and others, it seems that the Kahr's spend a good part of the time being shipped back to the factory (big issue). I really like the size of these handguns, but I also need reliability. Are these handguns as flawed as they seem to be in the many posts on the forum. 
I have grown tired of the process, some say the G26 is still too big to conceal. They are reliable though ! Kahr's are a better size to conceal, but I don't want to spend the time shipping it back and forth to the factory. Also heard negatives about the Sig, Kimber. I am in such an area that I don't have the option to go to a range and test fire the guns I am interested in, so I search the forums looking for information.
Is there a single handgun that covers it all, easy to conceal, reliable, and won't break the bank on purchase ?
Opinions would be appreciated...


----------



## cougartex

Reliability is more important than concealment.


----------



## gunslinger3

Don't think it's a good thing to have a reliable gun you leave at home. I need both reliable and concealable.


----------



## crasha51pan

Gunslinger

That was my thought.....


----------



## gunslinger3

I have my "short" list down to about 12 guns. Leaning hard toward the PM45 or PM9. Just wish they shot as well as a Glock. I know they say you only hear about the bad ones, but I have also heard for every 1 bad one you hear about, there are ten bad ones you don't. Been looking though the forums (Kahr, Glock, DefensiveCarry.com and this one) and keep reading about all the problems with the Kahr. Then there is the 200 round break-in. Maybe I am just spoiled with my G19. No break-in and has shot flawlessly for the 500 rounds I have put through her


----------



## Zertek

I've got 1200rds through my Kahr pm9 no malf. of any kind I also have 3 26's of which I'm quite fond of, and I have had no malf. of any kind with them either. the Kahr is easier to CCW no question about it, accuracy is close to the same. here is my latest range trip with my Kahr, this is from 7 yds you can't go wrong with either one oh yea I've got 2 19's that I'm quite happy with too.


----------



## Glenn-SC

My P9 has been perfect through its first (about) 250 rounds.

Never been back to the factory.

But believe and buy what you want to.


----------



## gunslinger3

Zertek said:


> I've got 1200rds through my Kahr pm9 no malf. of any kind I also have 3 26's of which I'm quite fond of, and I have had no malf. of any kind with them either. the Kahr is easier to CCW no question about it, accuracy is close to the same. here is my latest range trip with my Kahr, this is from 7 yds you can't go wrong with either one oh yea I've got 2 19's that I'm quite happy with too.


Zertek

How does the trigger compare to the G19? And do you conceal and how?


----------



## recoilguy

I have the CW9 and the G26. I always carry the Kahr. If not I carry thre CZ P-01. The Kahr is so reliable and accurate I thoughht you were kidding when I read this or just a troll looking to bash Kahrs for some reason.

If you are just not sure about Kahrs because you read some bad stuff on the internet......let me tell you Kahr is a fine fine weapon that I trust my life and the safety of my family to everyday. The 26 is a nice gun and comes out on range day and sometimes when I am wearing my hunting jacket.

If you are shying away from Kahr because of a realiablity issue. If you buy the CW or PM 9 I would say your worry is unfounded and not worth thimnking about again.

Good luck with what everr weapon you choose.

The trigger on the Kahr is smooth and true The 26 is a decent tigger too.

RCG


----------



## Zertek

gunslinger3 said:


> Zertek
> 
> How does the trigger compare to the G19? And do you conceal and how?


IMHO the Kahr has a much smoother trigger than my 19 or my 26
I conceal IWB with a Crossbreed Mini Tuck, I don't even know its there, I CCW my 26 in a Comptac-MTAC which is good too BUT not as good as the pm9.


----------



## Bisley

I'm a big fan of Kahr pistols. The three I have owned have not had any problems, after a short break-in period. The 200 round break-in is nothing, for a short barreled SD gun, because it takes a huge amount of practice to shoot them well, anyway. The only reason I parted with my PM-9 and P-45 is that the trigger reach is just too short for my long hands and fingers. I have kept my K-9, anyway, because it is just a great little pistol.

Of course, you cannot argue with Glock reliability. They all shoot reliably, straight out of the box, and they are all pretty accurate. And, really, neither gun is suitable for pocket carry, so will probably have to be carried IWB, with a cover garment. 

With a good holster and belt, the G26, or even a bigger gun, is easy enough to conceal. I often carry an XD45 with a Clip-Draw, or a 1911 in a Crossbreed, with nothing more than a loose tee shirt.


----------



## recoilguy

The trigger on a Kahr is in effect the safety. The pull is long,but is smooth and crisp. It is not a Compeittion weapon or a target gun. It is a self defense weapon. If you look at Zerteks group it is plain to see it can be a very accurate weapon. If you do not want to practice or don't have time to get accustomed to the crisp clean trigger on the Kahr it will be a little unussual. It is nothing compared to a LCP or even worse Kel Tec that you almost have to reposition your hand to fininsh the trigger pull on. The actual trigger mechanism is great on the Kahr too.

Like I said I own the Kahr and The G26. I carry the Kahr ......always, I have no fear it will not work or that it will not make a hole right were I am asking it to make a hole. I really like both pistols. The Kahr is just a better CCW in my opinion.

RCG


----------



## Steve S

Zertek said:


> IMHO the Kahr has a much smoother trigger than my 19 or my 26
> I conceal IWB with a Crossbreed Mini Tuck, I don't even know its there, I CCW my 26 in a Comptac-MTAC which is good too BUT not as good as the pm9.


I own both and the 2 triggers are night and day. I have no problem with the Kahr trigger but no way is it much smoother than the Glock 26.


----------



## recoilguy

That has to be a matter of personal preference then because in my opinion the Kahr trigger is much smoother then Glocks. The Glock is a bit less travel but is grittier and has a small stick point in it,

RCG


----------



## Glenn-SC

I've shot a Glock.
I own a P9.

IMHO the P9 has a much nicer trigger.


----------



## Steve S

It really doesn't matter in the long run. I am glad I own both.


----------



## recoilguy

Good point me too.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Crash, how do you want to carry which ever you choose? Pocket gun carry then the Kahr makes a lot more sense than any of the Glocks. IWB carry both are very concealable for most people and capacity, shootability and reliability advantage to Glock. Weight and thickness advantage to Kahr. I have had a couple of Kahrs and also had good luck with them but they do have a reputation for being hit or miss. Much less the case with Glocks particularily in 9mm. If the Kahr ulitmately is what you want then I wouldnt rule them out on a less than perfect track record but would definately thoroughly test it at the range to be sure it is reliable before carrying it.

The 2 trigger systems are similar in that they are both pull, point and shoot without additional safetys. Kahr's do tend to be rather smooth but with a rather long pull. Rapid fire and speed drills it wouldnt be my first choice but a good trigger that is very usable. The Glock pull is very short and built for speed. Both take up to let off and reset with a mushier (for lack of a better term) trigger feel but it is very predictable and usable. About as short and fast a trigger system that can be had without going single action 1911. Because the manual of arms is so similar I have always thought a G19 and a PM9 setup would be a nice 1,2 combo. G19 IWB as a primary and a PM9 in the pocket or ankle rig as a bug or secondary. YMMV!


----------



## crasha51pan

Want the weapon for conceal, taking a tour of the west on my bike this summer. I have all but giveup on the Kahr PM 9094N. All the dealers Kahr gives for up here in Montana seems not to be able to get them. Kalispell said they stopped carrying them last year, Helena told me this morning that they don't know what the deal is with Kahr, they can't get any. He also made the comment "why carry a line that you can't get ?".
Starting to figure I will go with the Glock 26. At least I will go and be able to hold one of them.


----------



## recoilguy

The G26 is a nice weapon, if it is what you get enjoy it and have a great ride this summer on your bike. My G26 is a good shooter and a fun weapon to own.

Did you try Gunbroker of one of them? you could buy it online and have it shipped to your FFL in Montana. There are a few PM9's on gunbtoker right now.

RCG


----------



## crasha51pan

I have myself situated a good distance "out in the boonies". Would like to at least get a close up look/hold in my hand, the PM9094. There just seems to be none in the state of Montana. I got the impression that Kahr's dealers (the ones they list on their site) are frustrated with the company , and as I has said, the dealer in Kalispell quit carrying the Kahr line last year. 
I have seen the ones on Gun Broker, it's just that once you add on the shipping and pay for the FFL, I'll be looking at around $800. That in itself is making the Glock 26 look a little better. The Kalispell dealer does carry the Glock line, along with Sig & Kimber.


----------



## packinaglock

My PM 9 as with my Glocks has been 100% reliable even through the 200 round break in period.


----------



## group17

"I have seen the ones on Gun Broker, it's just that once you add on the shipping and pay for the FFL, I'll be looking at around $800. That in itself is making the Glock 26 look a little better."
Start looking at the CW series of Kahr. They only run $412NIB at my LGD. I found a slightly used one for $300 but I don't live in Montana. The big differences between My Glock 27 and my Kahr CW40 is the thickness of the grip and mag capacity. The stainless slide you won't be getting on the Glock. The reliability IMO is equal.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## DJWright

I sell firearms, so I get to see the guns that come back in for repairs.
I have also been an instructor, so again, I have seen which guns malfuntion on the firing line.
Against all common wisdom, I have have had 5 out of the 7 Glocks that I have used have malfunctions while shooting, on the first trip out.
A full 50% of the stove pipes on the firing line were Glocks. Probably because more of them were Glocks.
I have owned 2 Kahr 45s. 1 a P45, and now a PM45. After about 5,000 rnds, I have had exactly zero malfuntions of any kind.
The only issue I have seen has been 2 in the same number of years that have had a weak spring at the slide release pin, that keeps the slide from locking back after the last round. This is easily fixed with a new spring.
Bottom line is that both Glock & Kahr are good guns. Both are mechanical device's and all mechanical device's are prone to occasional problems.
I would buy the one you like as long as it properly fit's your hand. Most folks are not aware of how to determine proper fit, but that is the most important thing. Glocks do not fit my shorter fingers properly.

Remember to, that if there is a problem with the gun; Glock or Kahr; it can be fixed with few issues after the fix. Get the one you want and spend less time worrying about which is better, and spend more time shooting. Good luck!


----------



## Couch Potato

DJWright said:


> Remember too, that if there is a problem with the gun; Glock or Kahr; it can be fixed with few issues after the fix. Get the one you want and *spend less time worrying* about which is better, and *spend more time shooting*. Good luck!


I like that attitude. :smt038


----------



## Steve S

I own both the PM9 and the G26. I am very accurate with both. Since my PM9 went back to the mother ship,
I've not had a single issue. The G26 has never given me a problem. I live in Florida and wear shorts all the
time. I find it challenging to conceal the G26. I don't wear a belt and a waist band holster is difficult for me
to use. My PM9 fits nicely in a pocket holster. For that reason the PM9 is my main carry. 
However, I would never get rid of my G26, it's a great weapon.


----------



## waterboss

*there is a break-in period*

I bought a Khar PM9 this past week and it jammed like crazy through the brakein period. Every other mag had at least one FTF. After about 500 rounds the FTF issue has gone away on the 6 round mag, but the 7 round mag has problems. Its a mag issue not a gun issue. Called Khar and they are sending me a new 7 round mag. I love the gun. Seriously accurate and I have complete faith in it (with the 6 round mag...). I also have a full frame Glock 22 .40SW that i think is an excellent weapon, but I'm more accurate with the smaller Khar. I 100% recommend the gun, you just will need to have the expectation that its going to jam like crazy until its broken in, and then it will behave perfectly.


----------



## John222

Check out the CM9. Same as the PM9 for a lot less money. 

Concerning your choice. Everybody's got a Glock. The Kahr is a very handsome gun that conceals very well. The Glock is dual stack and blockish. I have the CM9 for several months now and couldn't be happier.


----------



## tduinc

gunslinger3 said:


> I have my "short" list down to about 12 guns. Leaning hard toward the PM45 or PM9. Just wish they shot as well as a Glock. I know they say you only hear about the bad ones, but I have also heard for every 1 bad one you hear about, there are ten bad ones you don't. Been looking though the forums (Kahr, Glock, DefensiveCarry.com and this one) and keep reading about all the problems with the Kahr. Then there is the 200 round break-in. Maybe I am just spoiled with my G19. No break-in and has shot flawlessly for the 500 rounds I have put through her


Shoot as well????? My Kahr PM9 and my P45 are extremely accurate..............Glock is a block


----------



## tduinc

also my Kahr P45 in a crossbreed is extremely comfortable and thin!!


----------



## jdcjr

I own and carry a Gen 4 Glock 19 and a Kahr CW45 and both are very good handguns. Neither one has ever failed me in any aspect. The Kahr is easier to conceal than the G19 just because it has a smaller profile. I usually alternate the between the two depending on the weather and attire. In the winter I tend to carry the G19 more often because it is easy to cover up with a coat or jacket. In the warmer weather, I carry the Kahr instead because it is smaller and thinner and easily concealed with just covering it with a T shirt and/or polo shirt.


----------

